# gar pike



## deadboi77 (Jul 26, 2007)

any in michigan?
if so,wheres some good spots to hit.closer to central area the better,but willing to travel if needed.
thanks


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

hit the bay...


----------



## doox00 (Aug 4, 2006)

there are some in murray lake


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

There are a ton in Murry Lake. Wabasis Lake in Kent County also has a sizeable population. White Lake on the lake michigan shoreline also has a big population.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Lake St. Clair has plenty but I have no idea how to target them with any consistancy using a hook and line.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I have caught a few on minnows by accident ,I usually use silver spiders or a bow in the spring when they are in the warm water intakes


----------



## SPARTY8607 (Dec 11, 2002)

I caught one around the Charity Islands this summer. It was nasty trying to get the hook out of it's mouth. I post the pic on my photos and you can look at it. I caught it with a harness in about 15 ft of water.

Tight Lines,

Chris


----------



## SPARTY8607 (Dec 11, 2002)

It's in my pics now, if someone knows how to put it in a post go ahead.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

SPARTY8607 said:


> It's in my pics now, if someone knows how to put it in a post go ahead.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

That's something you don't see very often. I caught one last year when my Muskie hook impaled itself into the side of one. If I ever caught a good sized one, that would make a cool mount.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Throwing big flashy streamers for gar is a blast.
However, because their jaws are so narrow and bony, you need to include a strip of nylon (from stockings) in the tail of the streamer. Their teeth will get wound up in this, and you miss less strikes.


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

I've got a pic of a gar in my photos that I caught around 2 weeks after C&R bass season opened this year... After seeing gar in quite large schools, I pulled out an ultralight, caught a quick bluegill, and tossed it back out. Whammooooo, Gar inhaled the 3-4" gill...Ended up being about 1/4" or so shy of master angler (which is only 32" OR 5lb)...

That being said, this was at 'the wall' in downtown Grand Rapids, at 6th street dam (east end of the river). For a good few weeks after C&R bass season opened, these fish wreaked havoc on my bass fishing...Regardless, if you can wait until next year, you'll have more than your fair share of chances to catch Gar in downtown Grand Rapids.

Like the above post said, use nylon as it will get all caught up in the Gar Pike's mouth (I've never tried it, but it only seems logical...) The picture in my photos is the only gar I've ever caught (but I also only really targeted them the one time)...

And in response to another post above, a big Gar would be a saweeeeeeet mount. I wonder if Shedd aquarium would be mad if I 'borrowed' one of their 4ft+ Gar to put on my wall??? :lol::lol: Anybody seen the gar in their aquarium??? Freakish almost. I can only imagine fishing for Alligator Gar... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alligator_gar Check out the B&W of the guy and the 10ft long hog... Just glad I don't have to swim in the same waters those things roam around in!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Way back when, I saw on t.v. a story about a place somewhere in Texas where a guide takes his customers gar fishing... for fish that AVERAGE 50+ inches. They were using WHOLE chickens for bait.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Hit any of the cuts of Saginaw Bay around the end of may. The Kawkawlin River and the cuts of it is full of gar at that time of year. I lost count on how many fish cut my line when I fish bass tournies there around the opener. I believe I snapped off probably 20-25 tubes in one morning on the K a few years ago, all gar. Hate em come catch em.


----------



## deadboi77 (Jul 26, 2007)

funny thing is...you can buy gars for pets:lol:
http://www.petsolutions.com/Florida-Long-Nose-Gar+I66850+C40001604.aspx
but,i`m going to deffenetly go for them next spring


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

waterfoul said:


> Way back when, I saw on t.v. a story about a place somewhere in Texas where a guide takes his customers gar fishing... for fish that AVERAGE 50+ inches. They were using WHOLE chickens for bait.


Down south they fish for alligator gars, which are MI size gars on steriods. Whole chickens would be appetizers for them....


----------



## PIKERPETE (Jul 2, 2003)

Spring time around May 18th two years ago in lake St Clair, near St Lukes on the Canadian Side south of Mitchells Bay we ran across no fewer than a couple hundred laying at the surface. We caught 4 on suspending rattling rogues. Quite a few more bit but let go. They were on the surface schooling. I have been back a few times since but never saw that many schooled up like that since. Good Luck!


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

Lake Erie at Point Mouillee inside the banana dike area. No idea how to catch 'em except with a compound bow.

Jim


----------



## gregsiesz (Sep 6, 2005)

Sage Lake in Ogemaw County. I witnessed some HUGE gar pike this summer in there swimming the shallows. My Tom Huggler map book rates it very highly for gar pike.


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

Big lake marinas and harbors. i was at the marina in Harbor Beach (i know theres 2 not sure which one, had a lighthouse at the harbor. not a state owned.) i was standing on the dock and thought one was a piece of floating seaweed the way its fins were undulating, it was just chillin' right at the surface too, so i touched it, i thought i was just pushing some seaweed away and it takes off, then i realized what it was by the shape. lmao it was hilarious, i couldv'e scooped it up in my hand. 

yea the ones down south are alligator gar, not the same as the ones up here.

iv'e heard using nylons or just tying mono all around the bait, in sure nylons would work much better.


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

I was bass fishing Kent lake last summer when I went into a bay that was full of Gar pike. I must have saw about 40-50 gar pike surface around my boat and I put on a jerk bait and caught two and lost about 5 more. Both that I caught were around 27" but I saw one or two that looked around 4-5 feet long!!! I've gone back since but never experienced this again. Sure made for a fun afternoon.


----------

